# Catfishing Methods - Questions



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

So I mostly fish lakes from shore with chicken livers on the bottom. I primarily only catch channel catfish, not real big. 

I would like to learn some new methods, so I have a few questions:

What setup would you use to fish a river from shore? Is it any different fishing a river from a boat? On the bottom or bobber?

Fishing from the shore, how would you rig up live bait, a bobber or on the bottom?

When targeting other species, do you look for different depths, presentations, baits, or bodies of water to catch different species?

I know that was a lot of questions, but I got into catfishing last year and now that I have some of the basics down, I would love to learn and expand my knowledge. 

Any information is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

starcraft36 said:


> So I mostly fish lakes from shore with chicken livers on the bottom. I primarily only catch channel catfish, not real big.
> 
> I would like to learn some new methods, so I have a few questions:
> 
> ...


I typically bank fish. Given the conditions are ideal I use 1 oz of weight about 5 in above my hook. I usually bait with chicken livers, or cut shad. I cast out, set me up a pole holder and relax. Make sure you keep an eye on the pole, and dont fall asleep. You never know how big of a fish you will hook and you may wake up without a pole. If the river is high and fast I use 2 oz of weight, and cast into breaks in the current. I usually will only use shad during high water because the chicken liver doesnt stay on the hook as well. I also like skip jack, but shad is readily available all year around.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

I agree with Sam good tips on weight etc. We also use frozen raw or cooked shrimp from Aldis it is cheap bout 3 bucks a bag enough for a few outings stays on the hook great we also add some garlic and let it sit for a while the older the better got three FO channels on it in the last couple weeks. Its worh a try and if it is a frsh bag you have a snack to eat while ur fishin


----------



## WhiskerWizard (Mar 15, 2011)

X2


fredg53 said:


> I agree with Sam good tips on weight etc. We also use frozen raw or cooked shrimp from Aldis it is cheap bout 3 bucks a bag enough for a few outings stays on the hook great we also add some garlic and let it sit for a while the older the better got three FO channels on it in the last couple weeks. Its worh a try and if it is a frsh bag you have a snack to eat while ur fishin




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

fredg53 said:


> I agree with Sam good tips on weight etc. We also use frozen raw or cooked shrimp from Aldis it is cheap bout 3 bucks a bag enough for a few outings stays on the hook great we also add some garlic and let it sit for a while the older the better got three FO channels on it in the last couple weeks. Its worh a try and if it is a frsh bag you have a snack to eat while ur fishin


Very good point. I also like to spike my bait up. Garlic powder is the best, I also like chili powder. If you use cut bait I like to soak it in 1/8 cup of cooking oil and add garlic. The oil helps to carry the scent of the bait farther.


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

If you are river fishing, don't the 1 and 2 oz. weights get snagged on the bottom often? 

What depth do you look for? Does it have to be at least X feet deep to hold cats?

Lastly, is it best to put it on the bottom vs. float it under a bobber?

And always cut bait or live bait, and when to use the different ones?


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

starcraft36 said:


> If you are river fishing, don't the 1 and 2 oz. weights get snagged on the bottom often?
> 
> What depth do you look for? Does it have to be at least X feet deep to hold cats?
> 
> ...


Occasionally you will get snagged, but that is unavoidable no matter how you're fishing. If the river is moving slower the weight will hold your bait in a position, and prevent it from being pulled into structures under the water. When the water is high, and fast you are bound to get snagged more as there are more debris, and it is nearly impossible to keep your bait down. So in a nut shell the weight can actually help prevent a snag more so than cause it. As for depth that depends on the conditions. If it is really hot there is less oxygen in the water therefore they retreat to deeper areas to the ogygen rich enviorment. In fair weather they feed in the depths as well as in the shallows. I have caught cat in 1-3 fow and 20-40 fow it depends on the conditions of the day. I tend to always fish on the bottom as catfish tend to scavenge on the bottom, and when fishing in the river its very hard to keep your bait from floating to the bank with the current. However I have seen them caught both ways. I tend to use cut bait,(chicken liver, cut shad/skip jack) for smaller channel cats, and all through the fall and winter(they are less likely to chase a bait in cold water). For the big flats, and blues I like to use live bluegills, shad, minnows, and sometimes I will use really large pieces of cut bait. Just like with any fish the size of the bait matters. If you throw out a 5x5 in. piece of cut shad you can expect smaller fish to be less likely to bite on it as they can't swallow it. Of course nothing is set in stone I have caught small fish on big baits, and even caught a 6lb bass on a quarter in piece of face night crawler and a #10eagle claw used for catching blue gill. I've caught catfish on doughballs, night crawlers, shrimp, dial soap, a mc chicken sandwich...you get it lol. The best advice is get out there. Catch fish, get skunked, and see what works for you!


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

starcraft36 said:


> If you are river fishing, don't the 1 and 2 oz. weights get snagged on the bottom often?
> 
> What depth do you look for? Does it have to be at least X feet deep to hold cats?
> 
> ...


If you're not getting snagged, you're in the wrong area (cats typically hang out around cover like any other fish). Depth - it depends on the oxygen levels and where the food is. I fish on the bottom but if I'm at a lake, occasionally will go under a bobber.

I first came to this site looking for specifics too but after a while I learned that everytime I posted detailed information hoping to share with the respectable OGF users, a few days later "my spots" were fished out and trashed as if some frat party tooke place the night before. You'll find that poachers, pay-lakers, and class-less fishermen (they do exist) haunt these websites looking for all of the easy kills so be careful what you ask for and be careful what you post.

We all want that magic honey-hole holding the state record flathead or blue, but someone who's making a living off of these fish will beat you to it and ruin it for everyone.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

like you i fish mostly lakes and smaller rivers .... i have taken some of the idea's i've gotten off here and tweeked them more for my fishing places....

i use a sliding weight with weight on a lighter line so i don't break off my hook when it's snagged... 

what i do is take a swivel run my main line through one eye... then i tie a lighter line on the other eye ... i put couple or more 1/8oz and bigger split shot off this lighter line... more or bigger split shot if i need it.... if it snags the split shot pulls off or the light line breaks....i try to use the lightest weight i can to hold live bait size... or what current i'm in

but i do have a couple of 1oz, 2oz, 3oz sinkers in case i find myself in need...

i'll catch gills and cut them or cut the fins and toss them out for bait... gives me something to do for a little while ... bigger ones i keep to eat!

sometimes i have homemade dough balls consisting of corn meal, oats, corn oil, lotza garlic powder....cook the garlic powder in the oil till it's lightly browned... and mix everything...wifey about killed me for using her kitchenaid mixer!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Sam love the oil idea gonna try it asap as far as snags they are gonna happen no matter what we do. Right?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the information and tips. As a relatively new catfisherman I was just looking to get some ideas from the more experienced guys like yourselves. 

Thanks and I will try some of the tips/ideas mentioned.


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

Ripley said:


> like you i fish mostly lakes and smaller rivers .... i have taken some of the idea's i've gotten off here and tweeked them more for my fishing places....
> 
> i use a sliding weight with weight on a lighter line so i don't break off my hook when it's snagged...
> 
> what i do is take a swivel run my main line through one eye... then i tie a lighter line on the other eye ... i put couple or more 1/8oz and bigger split shot off this lighter line... more or bigger split shot if i need it.... if it snags the split shot pulls off or the light line breaks....i try to use the lightest weight i can to hold live bait size... or what current i'm in


I do just the opposite with the hooks and sinkers but I usually have a lot more weight on for the river currents. Hooks are a lot cheaper than sinkers and it gets expensive losing lead all the time to snags. No need to run a lighter line to the hook though, just run heavier line to the sinker.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Raw shrimp on a 5/0 circle hook with a slip sinker leader and swivel so they can run without feeling the weight.....i set my drag super low so when I have a good one on my drag screams.....then I hold my rod up pinch my line....circle hook sets and then tighten drag....90% of the time the hook is right in the corner of there mouth

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

Until prices on circle hooks come down, I'm sticking to other stuff. Plus that 90% of the time becomes 75%, 50%, and so on as the hook gets duller. So unless you have the time to spend filing your hooks, you're just taking away time from having a line in the water.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> Raw shrimp on a 5/0 circle hook with a slip sinker leader and swivel so they can run without feeling the weight.....i set my drag super low so when I have a good one on my drag screams.....then I hold my rod up pinch my line....circle hook sets and then tighten drag....90% of the time the hook is right in the corner of there mouth
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Good point on the drag. Works well just started doing that


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I bought a lot of catfish gear on ebay 3 years ago and have hundreds of circle hooks : ).....wouldn't fish for them any other way


The Yeti said:


> Until prices on circle hooks come down, I'm sticking to other stuff. Plus that 90% of the time becomes 75%, 50%, and so on as the hook gets duller. So unless you have the time to spend filing your hooks, you're just taking away time from having a line in the water.




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## jparrish (Jun 15, 2011)

I am a fan of Catfishing also and also a "Newbe" for catfish in general, I have got maybe 3-5 in my life but now I think I may be able to use some of my new skills learned from the thread. Thanks



starcraft36 said:


> Thanks for all the information and tips. As a relatively new catfisherman I was just looking to get some ideas from the more experienced guys like yourselves.
> 
> Thanks and I will try some of the tips/ideas mentioned.


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

jparrish said:


> I am a fan of Catfishing also and also a "Newbe" for catfish in general, I have got maybe 3-5 in my life but now I think I may be able to use some of my new skills learned from the thread. Thanks


Good luck, please post results!


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I know this thread is getting a bit old but, looking over the posts, I thought I might have some things to add! First thing I want to mention about the heavier line to the sinker....Don't do it! Yes, sinkers are more expensive than hooks but, you could end up with a story like mine! I lost a channel catfish last year in the neighborhood of 20lbs after the sinker with heavier line to it became snagged and the fish broke off the leader!! I was heartbroken...still am!
To increase your bait options..try using chubs, bluegills (any sunfish), bass, shad and carp/goldfish. You may use any one of these cut or live. When using cut baits, I like the heads the best! Also, cut out chunks or whole sections containing the gut. When using cut baits, I prefer a 3/0-6/0 hook depending on the section sizes. I use a sliding sinker rig and 3 way rigs with or w/o a float to keep it upright, always use barrel swivels for sliding sinker rigs and 2-4oz of weight, depending on situation. When rigging live, I generally use the same rigs and 5/0 or larger hooks especially for flatheads. I hook the baits usually just behind the dorsal fin and above lateral line to keep them most lively! Depending on bait size and current (if any) I will use weights ranging from 2-6oz and have found situations where I could use more to achieve a set desired position! Do not fear hook size and catfish don't mind them! The more exposed hooks have a better chance of catching something. You do need a stiff rod or the gusto to make sure you get good hooksets with heavier hooks if you're not using circles.
I prefer to catch baits from the waters I am fishing and so does the ODNR! However, sometimes this is not possible but, I generally stay within the same watershed. You can catch carp, chubs, bluegills, bass, and whatever else for bait with hook and line only! Buy a cast-net, learn to use it and you will love it for all the bait you can catch with it. Shad, carp, any minnows/shiners, and suckers are all legal takes with the cast nets. Legally you may not obtain any game-fish species with a cast net (carp are the exception they are technically minnows).Cut carp is an excellent bait option at times. I also like shrimp and have caught many catfish on them big and small! I prefer raw shrimp, but I have heard cooked also works, general consensus is raw works best though!
There is way more to know but, these are good bait and rigging options to tinker with. Now you just have to find the catfish! I am still working on my float game but, that is something you may want to familiarize with, down the road! Hope this helps! Good luck and post some pics/results!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Great info there by mastercatman.
The only thing I can add if you are fishing a river that has pretty good current try using flat no-roll sinkers. They tend to hold bottom better than bell sinkers of the same weight because they won't slide on you.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I kinda like how a barrel sinker kinda slowly crawls along the bottom ...but to each his own


MDBuckeye said:


> Great info there by mastercatman.
> The only thing I can add if you are fishing a river that has pretty good current try using flat no-roll sinkers. They tend to hold bottom better than bell sinkers of the same weight because they won't slide on you.




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I use 9' spinning rods rated to 50lb with Penn SSm 650 reels spooled with 80lb. braid.

For rigging, I use 60, 40 & 30lb. either flourocarb or mono for leader material. Depending on bait size/type I'll use the above material to snell 4/0-8/0 Gamakatsu circle hooks with a loop knot on the end. I connect to my main line with a 80 to 100lb. ball-bearing swivel w/ clip. This way if a hook dulls I can quickly change it. I pre-tie several to make this process much faster than doing it on the bank.

I like to use lead with some sort of swivel or eye to allow the line to pass through more freely. 3-5oz pyramid or similar style leads are what I like with a soft rubber bead between the lead and swivel.

I try to keep bait near enough to snags, but not so close as to give the fish an advantage. A snag near a deep hole will usually produce. I'm not talking about some 12' drop off. If you're on a river fishing near a relatively shallow area, say 3-5' and there is a 7' area near a fallen tree, that is where I'd put a bait. 

Chubs, 4-6" whole shad(fresh dead unless you can keep them alive), softcraws and any sunfish. I stay away from liver, nightcrawler and stuff like that....unless you want typically small fish and bullheads(which work for flatheads from what I have heard).


----------

